# Tortoises wag their tails?



## nikki0601 (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone elses tortoise wag their tail? My Sully, 2 months old, he wags his tail pretty often, he does it when he is sniffing, he sniffs everything and when he is sniffing around the food area I notice his tail just a wagging and have also seen him do it during soaks.. Is this common and what does it mean? Happiness?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 10, 2011)

they usually do it before they go poop.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 10, 2011)

Agreed.. mine does it when he's "passing gas" or trying to poop. Normal sulcata behavior, they are gassy little boogers!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

I saw Squirt doing this the other day.

Wow. Now i know why


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 10, 2011)

lol, ok, u know I swore i hear him pass gas the other day but told myself nah, but guess thats whats up


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

It's like an early warning system! LOOOK OUUUUT!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Squirt apparently snores. So wouldn't surprise me if she trumped too.


----------



## terryo (Nov 10, 2011)

Happiness?...is taking a big poop!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Nov 10, 2011)

terryo said:


> Happiness?...is taking a big poop!



I couldn't agree any more


----------



## rasputin (Nov 10, 2011)

My boys wag their tails now and again, I think it's so cute. But now come to think of it, if I put 2&2 together it normally follows me having to clear up someone's mess lol

Not so cute anymore


----------



## ascott (Nov 10, 2011)

My CDTs wag when they come out of sprinkler or their outside water dishes in the heat of the day....they don't do their business during soaks so with them it seems when they have come out from a drink and a cool down....now the RFs wag just before they poo or pee.....not so much coming out of a dip and drink....to this day I yet to hear a tortoise toot their horn....lol


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cooper wags his tail very often. And since he normally only poops in the bath I figure he either pass's gas very often or maybe, just maybe, he could be a little happy. I like to think he may just like his dad a lot!  if I had a tail I would wag it for Cooper! Lol!!


----------

